# What Did ja get?



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I got my first Bucky Skelly from my hubby....


















I also got great Spooky town Stuff too!

My mom and I gave my hubby a great watch - Toronto Maple Leafs - He loves it!

What did everyone else get this Christmas.... besides a wonderful day with friends and family!

Merrry Christmas all!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool--- i got some winter cloths,,,but the way the weather is around here i might not need them------so i'll just play with the kids toys lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*Merry Christmas to all*

Well I guess I must have been good .All I asked for was a new work bench and some gray paint but recieved these ( no paint )
2 new shelving units








a new work bench








a set of mini floods








ryobi cordless tools combo pack








a liquor pump for our bar


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh i forgot i also got the second Pirates movie...


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't know how good I was this year, but I did get the 75th anniversary dvd's of "Frankenstein" and "Dracula", a dremel router kit, a badger airbrush and a Scary Terry talking skull. Now I just need to figure this skull thing out....


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Brad Green said:


> I don't know how good I was this year, but I did get the 75th anniversary dvd's of "Frankenstein" and "Dracula", a dremel router kit, a badger airbrush and a Scary Terry talking skull. Now I just need to figure this skull thing out....


Hey, me too! I got a Scary Terry skull kit too and I'm really excited about figuring it out! I also got a bag of bones, some Midnight Syndicate cd's, an electronics screw driver kit and some clothes.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i got 3 skeletons from OTC from my brother and....


A CRAFTSMAN ROTARY YAY! now i just gotta buy the drill press attatchment and ill really be going

and a soldering gun that didnt work -.- lol, gotta exchange that....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lotsa clothes, Bottle of crown royal, depot gift card, Git r done beer glasses, the wire and carnival both season 2 and a caution daddy working sign.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Seems like everone got nice stuff.
I got no halloween stuff, but wont complain about what I got.
I got a new hoodie w/skull on it, 1 hr message, and a dishwasher from the in-laws. Also got to watch the smilies on the kids faces.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll let ya know when my wife and I exchange gifts after going to the after Christmas sales! :-D


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I got a Flying Circus dvd box set. Kelly's Heros DVD, and Flight Sim X, oh and a knitted hat. Oh and this computer counts too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Some DVDs:
Charlie Brown Thanksgiving Special, Hammer Horror DVD box set, Elf, Clerks 2 and MST3K Box Set 9

Some XBOX 360 Stuff:
Gears of War, Marvel Ultimate Alliance, Wireless Network adapter

Some gift certs for Best Buy and various other places. Oh and I finally got the 20Q game Alex showed us two years ago at our New Year's eve party.

Pretty much everything I wanted I got.  Hope everyone else had as much luck as I did today. Merry X-Mas everyone.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Didn't want or need much this Christmas. And I wasn't very good this year. Made out like a bandit anyway.

Dewalt reciprocating saw ( to replace the one that fell off the back of my truck)

All in one ratchet made by Crescent ( can't wait to try it out)

Stanley Hammer/crowbar thing that just looks awesome

A magazine called "HorrorShow" with the mask that ScareFX used for his witch on the cover.

A Stewie Tshirt, wrestling DVDs, and soo much candy and food I can't even zip my pants. 

It was a good year to be me.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Well... I only posted my Bucky but I got more too... here goes

2 Floor standing bronze candle sticks with candles
Paderno stainless steel roasting pan
Canada Olympic pants that make my butt look awesome
2 stockings (Im pretty spoiled)
Spooky town: Boogymans Hangout, grave digger and a whole bunch of accessories
The "Bones" piece from Partylite, Candle Party stuff. 
Hiking boots 
And of course.... My BUCKY!!!!

I pretty much cleaned up this year. Everyone loved everything given and received, it was a great Christmas

My father came in from out of town, we had an amazing Steak Dinner for Christmas Dinner as we were all turkeyed out by then!

So Im with Slimy - cant zip my pants.. thank the retailers for comfy pants!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

After having played Fight Night Round 3 on XBOX live now, I can officially say I suck. I got schooled in every match last night... probably all by a bunch of 12 year olds.

Oh, and I also gotta say Gears of War is BITCH CAKES. This game rules on so many levels. Who knew taking cover could be such fun?

Back to our regularly scheduled thread already in progress. 

Glad to hear everyone's X-mas went well this year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> After having played Fight Night Round 3 on XBOX live now, I can officially say I suck. I got schooled in every match last night... probably all by a bunch of 12 year olds.


That's the problem with XBox Live. It's full of young kids with nothing better to do than play XBox all day long. It makes it un-fun.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I got my KitchenAide mix master!!!  

It's the big one with 325 watts... Eventually I can get attachments to do lots of stuff like meat grinder, etc.

I also got a cutting mat for quilting - it's marked out with all of the angles for cutting the quilt pieces.

A new set of measuring cups (my old ones were missing the 1/2 cup)

A box of Bailey's chocolates  

A set of four Mondavi wine selection in a nice wooden tray

A set of eight wine glasses (my cousin broke several of my old ones, lol)


It was a great Christmas. We stayed in our pajamas all day, even when we had our turkey dinner!!! 

It looks like everybody got lots of great things. Hellrazor, I love the pics of you opening your skellie - and him sitting on the nice chair with his antlers! LOL


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, it's tough to remember but I'll try. First gift, last week, was a latex corpse from Vlad and Black Cat and hubby got a large snake  that is now wrapped around Santa's neck, to the dismay of my anti-Halloween children LOL.

Yesterday brought clothes, tons of dvd's, awesome boots, pearl bracelet and earrings to match those hubby got me for my daughters wedding, luggage (on the off chance that we can actually afford to go anywhere), perfume (from hubby's ex-yeah, we exchange gifts), and a bunch of other stuff I can't remember. We got a monopoly like game called Boo-opoly....I can just look at the box all day, it's great. And then one of my sons, one of my daughters and her husband made hubby and I come outside. They gave us an 8.5 HP snow blower.....this thing is HUGE!!!!! Of course, it's 60 degrees outside, but if we ever get snow this year, I'm sure it will come in handy, since I do most of the shoveling around here anyway!

I'm glad you all had a wonderful day. I'm gonna take this money that I got from my father and go buy myself some new tools  

AND...hubby and I went out today, and while there was nothing left to really use for Halloween, I'm happy to say I got about a quarter of my Christmas shopping done for NEXT YEAR and it's already wrapped, tagged and stuck in the gift closet. This year I got smart and made a list to stick on the inside of the door too, so I can keep track of what I got for who!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Justice League DVDs, World War Z, action figures and booze. 

Oh and and Eagles win


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I got -EXACTLY- what I wanted!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I stayed over my brother & sister-in-law's house and got to wake up and spend Christmas with them and my nephew, Isaac. This was the first year in 20 years that I got to spend with my brother on Christmas. Isaac was a blast to watch open gifts. He's 5 years old and he's really into it. It was the best Christmas morning I had in a long time. I hope to do it again next year. 

I did pretty good even though money was tight this year. I got a stained glass Halloween wreath from my brother and sister-in-law. I love it!!! Let's see - Maddona's "Confession on a dance floor", Paula Deen's new cookbook, two great pairs of slippers, a couple of gift certificates, a cookbook stand, and a coffee maker with stainless steel thermus's that you can use instead of the coffee pot.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a great Christmas. Just hubby and me, so nothing big. But I did get a Dremmel. Yipee! No more carving tombstones with an x-acto blade.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

My brother got me my first groundbreaker skeleton! Looks pretty neat. Got this great Dell computer I'm currently typing on. JohnnyThunder you'll like that World War Z book!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mrs. dubs got me a Sony cybershot digital camera! No more excuses for not taking/posting Halloween pics 
Some clothes from the kids, etc..
A very nice day all around.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

From fiance:
Under-cabinet DVD/CD player for the kitchen
New home theater system
Black pearl and amethyst necklace
Life-size fox statue
$50 Barnes & Noble gift card
$15 iTunes card
_The Prestige_ in paperback
Assorted dark chocolate candies

From parents:
Clay and iron firepit
Sweater and jacket
$25 Barnes & Noble gift card
$25 iTunes card
$25 AMC Theater gift card
rhinestone-studded earbuds for iPod
_Pirates of the Caribbean 2_ DVD
_Pride and Prejudice_ (the A&E original version) DVD box set
Assorted dark chocolate candies

From in-laws and other family members:
Stainless steel chocolate fountain
Leopard-print slippers
Tote bag and matching flip-flops
Knife set
Dirt Devil hand vac
Purses
Large book about wine
Assorted kitchen/entertaining accessories
other stuff I can't remember....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hellrazor: Are those racoon jammies??????? lol

Slightlymad (Jay): Hmmmm, I'll be assuming here that your bottle of Crown Royal has long since gone the way of the dodo judging by the way Donna was sipping at mine, LOL.

Johnny933: Wow, an hour long _message_???? From your minister maybe???

Trishaanne: Great, a huge snowblower. Please keep it out of the way of the prop building group.

Teary Thunder:


> I got -EXACTLY- what I wanted


.......Ah, so duct tape does come in industrial strength and quantities....................

As far as what I got, I also made out like the proverbial bandit. The best present was spending the day with Pattie and our haunt friends the weekend before. I also got *THE* most far out fiber optic pirate skull from Pattie and Ken, and a coffin filled with sweet tarts. On Xmas day, Santa brought me another weatherproof multi outlet ground stake with timer. And the NJ area haunters will be happy to know that Santa also brought me enough "good" drill bits to last us for years, lol.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank God you got real bits. Now we can take those P.O.S. things you had last time and toss them.

I forgot...I also got a webcam, so now I can "meet" my Halloween friends. Now I just have to figure out how to work the damn thing!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I got several pairs of Halloween Socks and two mini ghouls from Trishaanne and the chance to meet new haunters at Trisha's house the week before.

A bottle of spiced rum, some much needed camping items and a George Forman grill with 5 interchangeable plates. Yesterday I made homemade waffles with it and this morning I made the best tasting omelets ever using it. It also came in red so it matches our 1930's red kitchen. My daughter designed a Black Cat Halloween themed picture for me and had it printed up on photo paper so I can frame it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My gifts included Tom Savini's Grande Illusion gore make-up text books I, and II, and an after christmas sale $10 6' tall christmas tree that will be made into a pscho Halloween tree for Christmas next year! ;-P


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I got a BITCHIN camcorder! Now I can take REAL videos of my haunt with SOUND!!! YAY!! Takes decent night shots too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't use it to be a peeping tom, doc. :-D


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I got a halloween lantern with bats on it, another 400 watt fogger, a set of spider lights, beads, cookbooks, a goose down coat, and the most important gift of all....... I got a DREMEL!!!! Look out, i'm joining the big boys and girls now! hehehe :devil:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Doc, dont be a peeping Doc. LOL

Nice haul everyone!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

lol hellrazor, my brother saw your picture and was like who the hell is that? she looks like shes halloween all year lol

we all are hween year round though right? considering we get skellies for christmas


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Lilly said:


> Well I guess I must have been good .All I asked for was a new work bench and some gray paint but recieved these ( no paint )
> 2 new shelving units
> 
> a new work bench
> ...


I got that same work bench for my hubby for father's day this past year so he'd leave my 2 little fold up ones alone (he's a bench hog with his RC projects). And I got the Ryobi 5 piece set for myself last year. It's been the best money I've ever spent on tools.

I got the Movie FX Mag's Special FX DVDs Vols 1 & 2, a cut welder, and a kick ass crock pot for those "don't feel like cooking" nights and the pot of zombie eyeballs/BBQ'd zombie balls at the Halloween party.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow! Everybody got great stuff! I don't think I did too bad... lol

I got:

Mom got my sister and my husband iPod nano's but got me the 30Gb iPod video player thingy! She loves me best! LOL
$50 gc to Merle Norman (my make up people)
Scrap booking stuff to finally make my wedding album
Iced Tea Pot maker thing which totally owns!!
Black - my most favoritist prfume EVER!!
Electric fry pan 
New DVD player
Electric throw blanket
Trivial Pursuit 80's edition
Cranium pop culture addition
20th anniversary Phase 10 card game
$20 Target gift card
tons of candy and stuff
barretts and hair ties

And Alex got a bunch of cool stuff, too.

It was a GREAT Christmas!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

The thing I was most excited about was the DVD boardgame atmosfear. I had it in the 90's when it was out on VHS, but I left the tape at somebody's house and it got lost. We had some friends over friday night and played that game for 6 hours.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> I got the Movie FX Mag's Special FX DVDs Vols 1 & 2, a cut welder, and a kick ass crock pot for those "don't feel like cooking" nights and the pot of zombie eyeballs/BBQ'd zombie balls at the Halloween party.


Okay, its the BBQ'd Zombie balls that has me intrigued.. could you please post a pic Ghostess???


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Santa was good to me too this year. I got a kick ass drill with 2 batteries and 125 different drill bits. A Miter saw (havent figured that out yet) sander, more bits for my dremel, table saw, and saw horses. I also got these two things 

















My most important gift was however my childhood teddy bear that i thought my ex had throw away. I hadnt seen it in 6 years. My parents found it in an old sack in their attic. I moved back in briefly with the folks during my divorce and guess i left it there. I also got a couple of Dept 56 village pieces too. I got tons, santa loved me this year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey lilly, whats the brand name on those flood lights. I wanna get a set. thanks


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turtle: the only name i see on it is the distributers name- They are Geo Global Partners
Pm'ing you with other info


----------

